# ca-certificates work only after reinstallation of openssl

## mv

It happens sometimes (not often enough that I was able to track the cause yet - perhaps with every upgrade of app-misc/ca-certificates) that wget (and probably also other programs) is not able to find some "standard" certificates it should have.

When comparing with a "working" system, I realize that a lot of symlinks are missing: Most of the type "hexnumber.0 -> somename.pam" are absent.

When this happens, reinstalling app-misc/ca-certificates[cacert] does not solve the problem. However, reinstalling dev-libs/openssl and then ca-certificates creates the necessary symlinks. Is this a known inconvenience or a bug in one of these two packages? The first time I observed the issue was when c_rehash was split off as a separate package, but this might be accidental.

----------

## Schnulli

hi

pam???

i think so, allways the same old problems  :Wink: 

----------

